# talktalk router



## cookiemonster (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi I have talktalk fibre the router that I got comprises of the talktalk router that sits on an openreach white box is there a router preferably Netgear that will do the job of the two talktalk boxes.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 16, 2014)

sorry I forgot to add these.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2014)

not as far as i know.... you could replace the black box with a TP-Link router but the white one has to stay.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2014)

cookiemonster said:


> sorry I forgot to add these.



The white one is the filter, it's like a little conversion tool that brings in the fibre to the house and lets everything understand it's otherwordly language. You can replace the talktalk router crap box with something better for sure though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2014)

I concur with the two above.  White box is an important gateway of some type (might be ADSL...looks like RJ11 connector); black box looks like a generic router with 4-port switch.

Edit: Ha! White box says DSL right on it.

Edit: I'd try plugging a computer directly into that white box and see what happens.  Check if you get internet access when you do.  If you do, open up command prompt, type in ipconfig and hit enter.  Under "Ethernet adapter <name>" look for the "Default Gateway."  Type in your browser http:// followed by that number and you should hit a login page for that white box.  Try Googling the default credentials for it and see if you can get in.

If your setup is like mine (and it appears to be), you'll want to use PPPoE on your new router.  To do so, you'll have to enter your ISP credentials into the router and figure out the MTU (mine is 1452, for example).  The router will then connect to the internet through the ADSL gateway (white box).  If your current router already has PPPoE set up on it, copy everything you can down about it before installing the new router.  That information will come in handy.  Use Namebench to find primary, secondary, and tertiary DNS servers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 16, 2014)

If he is on a fttp network he has to use the black rg.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 16, 2014)

https://sales.talktalk.co.uk/product/fibre/superrouter


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, I can put up with the black talktalk part I was just wondering if there was something out there that can do the job off both, I take it that with the one that animal007uk suggests I would still need the white box, I don't think it would be worth getting another black router as the cabinet that is about 500yards from my house only gets 40mbps and I get wired and wireless on average 37.7mbps.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2014)

cookiemonster said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I can put up with the black talktalk part I was just wondering if there was something out there that can do the job off both, I take it that with the one that animal007uk suggests I would still need the white box, I don't think it would be worth getting another black router as the cabinet that is about 500yards from my house only gets 40mbps and I get wired and wireless on average 37.7mbps.



I'm further away and I get 84Mbps. Length doesn't matter that much with fibre, it's down to how badly your ISP throttles users because generally they're oversubscribed for the amount of bandwidth they can actually deliver.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 16, 2014)

thanks for the help and advice as I said I was just looking for one to do the job of both.
                                                           regards


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 16, 2014)

You do not want a combo device. More trouble then they are worth. Often have a lot of issues. I would get a new router if I were you but I'd have to know your budget first.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2014)

With BT im sure you can buy routers which are able to plug 'last mile' fibre cable straight in.

Would eliminate 2 boxes and maximize speeds, depending if you are getting the speeds you pay for?!
edit: looks like you need that modem box


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 16, 2014)

as I said the speed is not really the issue as I get 37.7mbps download from fibre to the cabinet that gets 40mbps and as for the amount I would be willing to pay £100 maybe a little more but that would only be if I could get one router that does the job of the two boxes I have.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 16, 2014)

For you I'd get a netgear that would be able to run DDWRT/OpenWRT/Tomato, etc.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2014)

When i was on standard talktalk internet i remember the consistency was terrible, speeds would change and that router would get hot and cut out.

Then I got an Asus RT-N66U for cheap and it was flawless, even used wifi a lot of the time. I also remember seeing fibre optic routers at pcworld, im just not sure about that fibre modem thing.

(then again their super router cuts out the openreach modem)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2014)

Buy a router you want and plug that yellow cable coming from the white box into the new router's WAN port.  It should work okay.  If you need to do more (like port forwarding/virtual server), you'll have to follow the instructions I gave on my last post (PPPoE).

It's DSL (most likely asymmetric), not fiber.

That TalkTalk black box is a router+DSL gateway by the look of it.  If all you really want to do is go down to one device, you could probably just use that (plug phone cable into TalkTalk router and enter your credentials to accept the DSL connection on your phone line).  If you're looking for a better router, I would highly recommend buying the router you want and plugging it into the white box (DSL gateway) and do away with the black TalkTalk router/gateway.


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 17, 2014)

The white box is the Modem of the provider that convert the Dsl signal to a RJ45. Same as the router that work on the one we have here but is connected to cable same as TV and convert the signal to RJ45. Bell Canada have only one box that do the modem and the wireless. Depends always of providers.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 17, 2014)

cookiemonster said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I can put up with the black talktalk part I was just wondering if there was something out there that can do the job off both, I take it that with the one that animal007uk suggests I would still need the white box, I don't think it would be worth getting another black router as the cabinet that is about 500yards from my house only gets 40mbps and I get wired and wireless on average 37.7mbps.



You do not need the white modem with this that is why i posted it and there are a few routers that should do what you want.

ASUS DSL-N66U is one but not so cheap.

If you look here it clearly shows the superrouter being connected to the VDSL faceplate that BT should have fitted when you first got fibre so no need for the modem.
http://help2.talktalk.co.uk/guided-assist/how-setup-and-check-my-fibre-equipment

If that router you have is already a super router then you should be able to use it without the modem.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi I already had a faceplate I put it on to do away with all those silly little filters, so really if I got this router or the talktalk one that you showed on your previous post I wont need the white openereach box.

https://sales.talktalk.co.uk/product/fibre/superrouter

http://www.ebuyer.com/391513-asus-d...ium=products&gclid=CMe5vN-n6MACFY_ItAod9BsApA


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry i posted the wrong asus router i was ment to post this one
http://www.asus.com/uk/Networking/DSLAC68U/


For fibre optic broadband such as BT Infinity
It has the vdsl modem built in so you would not need the white box.

Hmmm it seems that first model i posted would work to, Here is a list that was posted on the plusnet forum.


Draytek 2760n 2860
Fritzbox 7390  7490
Asus  DSL-N66U
Asus DSL-AC68U
Cisco 887VA ISR
Billion 8200
Technicolor  TG589
TechnicolorTG672

plusnet/sky/talktalk/ and most uk isp all rent and use the BT fibre network and we all get the same white BT modem, the only difference is the router we get.

I am with plusnet i also have the white modem and router combo but i know i can use an all in one box so i can't see why it would not be the same for talktalk.


----------



## Seany1212 (Sep 17, 2014)

RT-AC68U is not a modem/router combo.

The talktalk super router linked will indeed mean you can get rid of your white openreach box because it is a modem/router, if you're looking to have one piece of equipment you just need to look for a VDSL modem/router combo but as remixedcat and a few others have said the combo modem/routers are not as good as separate equipment.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 17, 2014)

Seany1212 said:


> RT-AC68U is not a modem/router combo.
> 
> The talktalk super router linked will indeed mean you can get rid of your white openreach box because it is a modem/router, if you're looking to have one piece of equipment you just need to look for a VDSL modem/router combo but as remixedcat and a few others have said the combo modem/routers are not as good as separate equipment.



Your right about the link sorry i blame asus for the naming used on the router as its almost the same as the oen i was trying to post.

http://www.asus.com/uk/Networking/DSLAC68U/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Only the 589 from Arris (Motorola Bonded Pair Rg from Att is pretty good on wifi from the equipment we use. But from a reliability standpoint a separate modem and router are better than a gateway.



Seany1212 said:


> RT-AC68U is not a modem/router combo.
> 
> The talktalk super router linked will indeed mean you can get rid of your white openreach box because it is a modem/router, if you're looking to have one piece of equipment you just need to look for a VDSL modem/router combo but as remixedcat and a few others have said the combo modem/routers are not as good as separate equipment.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi, from the advice you all have given me I think I will just put up with the two boxes for now, you never know six months down the line there might be one that is as good as the two boxes.
 thanks again to all.


----------

